# Ayers Guitars Canada



## AyersGuitar (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey Guys I'm the new Canadian distributor for Ayers Guitars.
I was selling new and used guitars for many years in the Montreal region, but was always looking for new line of acoustic guitars.
Finally found these incredible guitars at Ayers guitar.

Have a look to our web site and on line store there is some very good deals.

Comments are welcome at all time.

Thanks

at: http://www.ayersguitar.ca


----------



## AyersGuitar (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Have I done anything wrong for not getting one comment from our new Ayers guitar web site.
I was hoping at least few constructive points from you guys!!!!
Regards
Claude


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

First thing you need to do is put this where it belongs in the Dealer Emporium. Having said that, welcome to GC and spread the news.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi AyersGuitar,

The A09C (Auditorium cutaway) in your avatar looks really nice to me. I looked at it in detail on your site when you first posted. But I'm all set for acoustic guitars so I didn't comment.

I'm glad that you're here though. It's nice to see another Canadian  (oops not Canadian) builder with interesting designs.



New information follows



AyersGuitar said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for your comments,
> World renowned Australian luthier, Gerard Gilet was engaged by Ayers in Vietnam to provide expertise and training, as well as design and materials advice in the new venture, and today Ayers stands proudly as one the world’s premier guitar brands. However, at Ayers, we are still able to produce instruments that are affordable for any musician.
> All Handmade in a control environment, wood are age for 4 years before transformed in guitar parts.
> ...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I did check out the website and it is pretty slick and easy to make various selections. In examining the site, I could not find where these guitars are manufactured. I always want to know if items are made in Canada, USA, Sweden etc. That info may be there but I could not find it. I was impressed by the fact that these are all "handmade" and have a minimum of 80 hours of handmade attention to each guitar but it makes me wonder how some of them can retail for under 1k. I found the comparison of features and prices with other manufacturers somewhat misleading. The website compared the features(and price) of an Ayers Mahog with that of a Martin D-28 Rosewood. Two different animals with different features. And although the official list price of a D-28 may be 2999.00 they can easily be purchased for $1800-$1900.00 from any major Martin dealer brand new with a Lifetime warranty. Finally I was truly impressed with the videos on the site. Some impressive acoustic tone.
*So where are these guitars handmade?* Thank you and good luck with your new line of acoustics.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi AyersGuitar,

Can you post some pictures of the bevel cutaway and bevel armrest options?

Thanks


----------



## AyersGuitar (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for your comments, I'm very glad you like the A-09c Special all solid Koa.
My goal is to have members to know the Ayers guitar line.
I had many viewers visiting the site it's a good start.
Thanks see you soon !!!
Claude
Ayers guitar Canada


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

*So where are these guitars manufactured please?*


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

You don't have to answer that question now. I found the answer on the web. Regardless, nice sounding acoustics for the money. Good luck with the brand.


Intrepid said:


> *So where are these guitars manufactured please?*


----------



## AyersGuitar (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Thanks for your inquiry
The bevel edge is really interesting feature a make's a big difference in the comfort when playing even for short period.
Here is few pictures
Regards
Claude
Ayers Guitar Canada
View attachment 4252
View attachment 4253
View attachment 4254
View attachment 4255
View attachment 4256
View attachment 4257
View attachment 4258
View attachment 4259
View attachment 4260


----------



## AyersGuitar (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello,
Thanks for your comments,
World renowned Australian luthier, Gerard Gilet was engaged by Ayers in Vietnam to provide expertise and training, as well as design and materials advice in the new venture, and today Ayers stands proudly as one the world’s premier guitar brands. However, at Ayers, we are still able to produce instruments that are affordable for any musician.
All Handmade in a control environment, wood are age for 4 years before transformed in guitar parts.

Thanks for comments
Claude
Ayers Guitar Canada


----------



## AyersGuitar (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello Thanks for the info,
I'm new at this
Sorry could not find the Dealer Emporium !!
I have payed for the subscription but cant find this !!!
Maybe you could refer me 
Regards 
Claude
Ayers guitar Canada


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

You're in it, Claude. Your thread must've gotten moved. 

Very nice looking guitars, by the way.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi AyersGuitar,

Looking at your Comparisons Page it looks like you are comparing dealer list prices. There are street prices for the guitars to which you drew comparisons.... Do _*you *_also have street prices?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures.



AyersGuitar said:


> Hi Thanks for your inquiry
> The bevel edge is really interesting feature a make's a big difference in the comfort when playing even for short period.
> Here is few pictures
> Regards
> ...


Have you got another shot of the bevel cutaway? I can't see it very well.


----------



## AyersGuitar (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, ST-
Sorry for my late reply
For example on my web site the Premium Serie 04 Dreadnaught Price is at *$1375* in comparisons page it's *$1599 *a very good difference.
*Plus Canadian Guitar Forum members have Free shipping in all Canada*
Contact me directly for model of your choice.
Regards


----------



## AyersGuitar (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi ST,
Ayers Acoustic Guitars put together this comparison as a resource for those looking at purchasing a new guitar and to highlight the value Ayers Guitars provide. Ayers offers a tremendous value when compared with Martin, Taylor Breedlove, Gibson and others. With handmade construction, the finest woods, a lifetime warranty, 60 day money back guarantee and 100% trade in value you owe it to yourself to save some money and play one of the best acoustic guitars available anywhere in the world. You get solid wood bindings, purfling and many other features that the others only include in guitars at 2 to 3 times the price.
Have a look to our web site you will find interesting prices.

Don’t hesitate to contact me with any question.
All emails are answered within 24 hours.
Regards
Claude


----------



## AyersGuitar (Jun 16, 2013)

*Another happy Ontario musician*

Another happy Ontario musician this morning who bought a Premium Ayers guitar Series 09c Special Koa Auditorium Body
Congratulation John
http://www.ayersguitar.ca
View attachment 4726


----------

